# Gentoo WPA_Supp : 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key

## nap

Update Whilst I haven't been able to solve the problem described below, I have been able to make it go away by replacing the RT3072 WiFi card with a RT2870/RT3070 card.  What I find strange is that rt2800usb should work with the RT3072 card but isn't.

Any hints on how to solve this problem? (Option settings in /etc/modprobe.d/ or /etc/udev/rules.d/network_drivers.rules?)/Update

I've spent over a week trying to fix a wifi connection problem using WPA_SUPPLICANT on a robot that runs an old version of 32bit Gentoo.  Though I have some knowledge of Debian linux, I'm new to Gentoo and so far I haven't found a solution that works.  I have provided below, all the information I think is relevant/useful, but let me know if there is other information required that I've missed in order to help me through this dilemma.

uname -a returns:

```
Linux sonic 2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Thu Aug 27 21:42:34 CEST 2015 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z530 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Before I switched to using WPA_Supplicant, the robot was able to connect via wifi, but the settings needed to be configured through a web page (which is not practical in my use-case).  I'm not sure which system service (see below for a complete list) was providing the wireless before I enabled WPA_Supplicant, and it may be possible that it is conflicting with the new configuration I'm trying to implement. (I no longer think this is a problem because I have been able to connect to one AP.)

The problem I'm having seems to exist for most APs, but not all.  I tried connecting my robot to my iPhone's Hot-Spot and was able to join, however, no other AP has worked yet.

Using wpa_cli status, I get the following;

Successful connection, but only to my iPhone, so far.  All other APs are failing.

```
Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

ssid=iPhone

id=2

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=CCMP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

address=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

uuid=xxxxxxxx-e92e-5456-bbee-xxxxxxxxxxxx
```

(In order to get an IP address, I needed to use dhclient wlan0.  I was then able to connect to the robot over SSH from another host.)

Un-successful connections to a variety of devices.  Note that they are always getting stuck in wpa_state=4WAY_HANDSHAKE:

```
Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

ssid=Windows Phone6105    <<== as well as a recent Toshiba Laptop, Apple Airport Extreme Router (so far) 

id=6

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=CCMP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=4WAY_HANDSHAKE

address=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

uuid=xxxxxxxx-e92e-5456-bbee-xxxxxxxxxxxx
```

For failed connections, wpa_cli scan_result shows the following messages:

```
<3>CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=1 ssid="Home Network"

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (SSID='Home Network' freq=2462 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (SSID='Home Network' freq=2462 MHz)

<3>Associated with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx reason=3 locally_generated=1

<3>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=1 ssid="Home Network" auth_failures=1 duration=10

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=1 ssid="Home Network" auth_failures=2 duration=20
```

I've read some threads where cfg80211 options were needed/recommended.  I don't know anything about them, so I'm currently reading the IEEE 802.11-2007 document to get a better understanding of what the options might be.

Update

Looking through the dmesg log, I found a message:

```
cfg80211: wext will not work because kernel was compiled with CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=n. Tools using wext interface, like iwconfig will not work.
```

The robot I'm using does not have iwconfig installed, due to the kernel compilation setting.  As you can see from the uname -a results above, the OS is quite old. Thus I cannot control/report certain things about the wireless adaptor.

Any help with this is most welcome,

Cheers, Nap

My various config files:

In /etc/sysctl.conf, I added a line to disable IP6

```
#Disable IP6

net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
```

In /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant, I have:

```
wpa_supplicant_args="-Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B"
```

(For some reason, the command, as shown in ps x, has two -B flags.  See below.)

In /etc/conf.d/net, I have:

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
```

In /etc/init.d, I have a symlink net.wlan0 that points to net.lo.

In /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, I have:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

filter_ssids=1

network={

  ssid="SPL_D"

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  psk="123456789"

  disabled=1

  priority=1

}

network={

  ssid="Home Network"                     <<=== This AP is an Apple Airport Extreme

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  psk="xyz123"

  disabled=0

  priority=10

}

network={

  ssid="iPhone"

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  psk="abcdefghij"

  disabled=0

  priority=2

}

```

I have had, in /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf, but not at the moment (and it doesn't seem to affect this problem):

```
host-name=MyPal

use-ipv6=no

publish-aaaa-on-ipv4=no
```

(The above was required to stop avahi from creating new hyphenated and enumerated hostnames because of IP6 connection problems.  I think this will go away once I get the connection problem fixed.)

All the wireless related dmesg messages that occurred on boot-up are below:

(Note that the timed out attempts are related to my Uni's network, which uses more complicated (WAP-EAP type) security.  It appears to me that I might be able to connect to them once I have my network stanza settings corrected.)

```
[    7.204535] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    7.204547] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    7.204558] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.204569] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.204579] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.204589] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.204599] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    7.459972] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    7.462412] cfg80211: wext will not work because kernel was compiled with CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=n. Tools using wext interface, like iwconfig will not work.

[   72.773241] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   72.827464] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[   72.827561] WARNING: at /opennao-atom/tmp/portage/ald-kernel/opennao-kernel-2.6.33-r1000/work/linux-2.6.33-opennao-r1000/compat-wireless-3.6.6-1/net/mac80211/rx.c:2963 ieee80211_rx+0x38/0x4f3 [mac80211]()

[   72.827575] Modules linked in: bridge stp sco bnep l2cap bluetooth cgosdrv rt2800usb rt2800lib crc_ccitt mmc_block rt2x00usb rt2x00lib mac80211 cfg80211 snd_hda_codec_analog compat mt9m114 ov5640 snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec i2c_isch serio_raw unicorn(C) snd_hwdep v4l2_common snd_pcm videodev snd_timer v4l1_compat sdhci_pci videobuf_dma_contig snd sdhci videobuf_core snd_page_alloc [last unloaded: i2c_serial]

[   72.827672] Pid: 1675, comm: phy0 Tainted: G         C 2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt #1

[   72.827681] Call Trace:

[   72.827708]  [<c1034b50>] warn_slowpath_common+0x65/0x7c

[   72.827791]  [<f95391d8>] ? ieee80211_rx+0x38/0x4f3 [mac80211]

[   72.827805]  [<c1034b74>] warn_slowpath_null+0xd/0x10

[   72.827886]  [<f95391d8>] ieee80211_rx+0x38/0x4f3 [mac80211]

[   72.827901]  [<c12ca6cd>] ? __alloc_skb+0x4c/0x110

[   72.827919]  [<f98f050a>] ? rt2800usb_fill_rxdone+0xf5/0xfd [rt2800usb]

[   72.827943]  [<f97497de>] rt2x00lib_rxdone+0x343/0x37c [rt2x00lib]

[   72.827964]  [<f97c71fa>] rt2x00usb_work_rxdone+0x46/0x5a [rt2x00usb]

[   72.827981]  [<c1059456>] ? rt_spin_lock_fastlock.clone.10+0x26/0x5b

[   72.827996]  [<c10476f0>] worker_thread+0x16d/0x1e4

[   72.828949]  [<f97c71b4>] ? rt2x00usb_work_rxdone+0x0/0x5a [rt2x00usb]

[   72.828970]  [<c104ad85>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2f

[   72.828986]  [<c1047583>] ? worker_thread+0x0/0x1e4

[   72.828998]  [<c104aa26>] kthread+0x5f/0x64

[   72.829088]  [<c104a9c7>] ? kthread+0x0/0x64

[   72.829102]  [<c1002eb6>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10

[   72.829112] ---[ end trace 913883e7b67061dd ]---

[   77.348981] wlan0: authenticate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

[   77.387509] wlan0: send auth to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[   77.389507] wlan0: authenticated

[   77.411112] wlan0: associate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[   77.418336] wlan0: RX AssocResp from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (capab=0x1431 status=0 aid=1)

[   77.427031] wlan0: associated

[   77.427207] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[   77.427860] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   77.431557] wlan0: deauthenticating from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx by local choice (reason=3)    <<== wpa_state=4WAY_HANDSHAKE

[   77.477645] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   77.501738] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   77.501749] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   77.501761] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   77.501772] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   77.501782] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   77.501792] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   77.501802] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   78.911442] wlan0: authenticate with yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy

[   78.953398] wlan0: send auth to yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (try 1/3)

[   78.954565] wlan0: authenticated

[   78.982078] wlan0: associate with yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (try 1/3)

[   78.985191] wlan0: RX AssocResp from yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   78.994917] wlan0: associated

[   78.995260] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[   78.997837] wlan0: deauthenticating from yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy by local choice (reason=3)

[   79.051676] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   79.067179] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   79.067187] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   79.067196] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   79.067203] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   79.067210] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   79.067217] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   79.067226] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   79.407188] wlan0: authenticate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz

[   79.446910] wlan0: send auth to zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 1/3)

[   79.448225] wlan0: authenticated

[   79.478669] wlan0: associate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 1/3)

[   79.679289] wlan0: associate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 2/3)

[   79.682143] wlan0: RX AssocResp from zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   79.693170] wlan0: associated

[   79.693974] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[   79.695488] wlan0: deauthenticating from zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz by local choice (reason=3)

[   79.752346] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   79.778942] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   79.778954] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   79.778966] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   79.778975] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   79.778985] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   79.778995] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   79.780561] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   80.111092] wlan0: authenticate with ww:ww:ww:ww:ww:ww

[   80.141131] wlan0: direct probe to ww:ww:ww:ww:ww:ww (try 1/3)

[   80.342362] wlan0: direct probe to ww:ww:ww:ww:ww:ww (try 2/3)

[   80.543093] wlan0: direct probe to ww:ww:ww:ww:ww:ww (try 3/3)

[   80.744133] wlan0: authentication with ww:ww:ww:ww:ww:ww timed out    <<== time-out due to miss-configuration of EAP parameters.

[   81.039345] wlan0: authenticate with vv:vv:vv:vv:vv:vv

[   81.086179] wlan0: send auth to vv:vv:vv:vv:vv:vv (try 1/3)

[   81.088111] wlan0: authenticated

[   81.119114] wlan0: associate with vv:vv:vv:vv:vv:vv (try 1/3)

[   81.122195] wlan0: RX AssocResp from vv:vv:vv:vv:vv:vv (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   81.132713] wlan0: associated

[   81.134290] wlan0: deauthenticating from vv:vv:vv:vv:vv:vv by local choice (reason=3)

[   81.134375] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[   81.195864] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   81.401040] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   81.401050] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   81.401062] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   81.401197] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   81.401208] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   81.401217] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   81.401228] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   81.670952] wlan0: authenticate with uu:uu:uu:uu:uu:uu

[   81.709589] wlan0: direct probe to uu:uu:uu:uu:uu:uu (try 1/3)

[   81.910097] wlan0: direct probe to uu:uu:uu:uu:uu:uu (try 2/3)

[   82.111114] wlan0: direct probe to uu:uu:uu:uu:uu:uu (try 3/3)

[   82.312347] wlan0: authentication with uu:uu:uu:uu:uu:uu timed out

[   82.589228] wlan0: authenticate with tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt

[   82.713395] wlan0: direct probe to tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt (try 1/3)

[   82.914110] wlan0: direct probe to tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt (try 2/3)

[   83.115135] wlan0: direct probe to tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt (try 3/3)

[   83.316334] wlan0: authentication with tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt timed out

[   83.727308] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   84.844766] wlan0: authenticate with tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt

[   84.895761] wlan0: direct probe to tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt (try 1/3)

[   86.447999] wlan0: direct probe to tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt (try 2/3)

[   86.649149] wlan0: direct probe to tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt (try 3/3)

[   86.850205] wlan0: authentication with tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt timed out

[   88.814739] wlan0: authenticate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

[   88.874551] wlan0: send auth to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[   88.876322] wlan0: authenticated

[   88.905122] wlan0: associate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[   88.912269] wlan0: RX AssocResp from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (capab=0x1431 status=0 aid=1)

[   88.922993] wlan0: associated

[   88.923461] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[   88.928447] wlan0: deauthenticating from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx by local choice (reason=3)    <<== wpa_state=4WAY_HANDSHAKE

[   88.988511] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   89.009347] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   89.009356] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   89.009368] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   89.009378] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   89.009388] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   89.009397] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   89.009404] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   90.563249] wlan0: authenticate with yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy

[   90.621941] wlan0: send auth to yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (try 1/3)

[   90.624037] wlan0: authenticated

[   90.660075] wlan0: associate with yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (try 1/3)

[   90.663289] wlan0: RX AssocResp from yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   90.675328] wlan0: associated

[   90.675630] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[   90.678520] wlan0: deauthenticating from yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy by local choice (reason=3)

[   90.753086] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   90.773965] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   90.773977] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   90.773989] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   90.773998] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   90.774008] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   90.774017] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   90.774026] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   91.135438] wlan0: authenticate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz

[   91.193930] wlan0: send auth to zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 1/3)

[   91.195634] wlan0: authenticated

[   91.229328] wlan0: associate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 1/3)

[   91.232385] wlan0: RX AssocResp from zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   91.245922] wlan0: associated

[   91.246563] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[   91.248958] wlan0: deauthenticating from zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz by local choice (reason=3)

[   91.310316] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   91.327423] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   91.327432] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   91.327441] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   91.327448] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   91.327455] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   91.327462] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   91.327469] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   91.686963] wlan0: authenticate with ww:ww:ww:ww:ww:ww

[   91.751617] wlan0: direct probe to ww:ww:ww:ww:ww:ww (try 1/3)

[   91.952082] wlan0: direct probe to ww:ww:ww:ww:ww:ww (try 2/3)

[   92.153312] wlan0: direct probe to ww:ww:ww:ww:ww:ww (try 3/3)

[   92.354309] wlan0: authentication with ww:ww:ww:ww:ww:ww timed out

[   93.546330] wlan0: authenticate with vv:vv:vv:vv:vv:vv

[   93.608142] wlan0: send auth to vv:vv:vv:vv:vv:vv (try 1/3)

[   93.609777] wlan0: authenticated

[   93.642109] wlan0: associate with vv:vv:vv:vv:vv:vv (try 1/3)

[   93.645422] wlan0: RX AssocResp from vv:vv:vv:vv:vv:vv (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   93.656897] wlan0: associated

[   93.657249] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[   93.660701] wlan0: deauthenticating from vv:vv:vv:vv:vv:vv by local choice (reason=3)

[   93.717499] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   93.742991] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   93.743089] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   93.743101] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   93.743111] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   93.743121] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   93.743130] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   93.743140] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   94.012452] wlan0: authenticate with uu:uu:uu:uu:uu:uu

[   94.053103] wlan0: direct probe to uu:uu:uu:uu:uu:uu (try 1/3)

[   94.254122] wlan0: direct probe to uu:uu:uu:uu:uu:uu (try 2/3)

[   94.455081] wlan0: direct probe to uu:uu:uu:uu:uu:uu (try 3/3)

[   94.656380] wlan0: authentication with uu:uu:uu:uu:uu:uu timed out

[   95.798860] wlan0: authenticate with tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt

[   95.834287] wlan0: direct probe to tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt (try 1/3)

[   96.035087] wlan0: direct probe to tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt (try 2/3)

[   96.236116] wlan0: direct probe to tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt (try 3/3)

[   96.437100] wlan0: authentication with tt:tt:tt:tt:tt:tt timed out

[   98.921737] wlan0: authenticate with yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy

[   98.978407] wlan0: send auth to yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (try 1/3)

[   98.979564] wlan0: authenticated

[   99.037377] wlan0: associate with yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (try 1/3)

[   99.040651] wlan0: RX AssocResp from yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   99.051532] wlan0: associated

[   99.051840] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[   99.053703] wlan0: deauthenticating from yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy by local choice (reason=3)

[   99.115167] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   99.134739] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   99.134747] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   99.134756] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   99.134763] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   99.134770] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   99.134777] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   99.134784] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   99.500889] wlan0: authenticate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz

[   99.562661] wlan0: send auth to zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 1/3)

[   99.563842] wlan0: authenticated

[   99.596345] wlan0: associate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 1/3)

[   99.599763] wlan0: RX AssocResp from zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   99.616930] wlan0: associated

[   99.617869] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[   99.619199] wlan0: deauthenticating from zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz by local choice (reason=3)

[   99.684330] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   99.707449] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   99.707457] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   99.707466] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   99.707473] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   99.707480] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   99.707487] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   99.707494] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  114.264816] wlan0: authenticate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

[  114.295165] wlan0: send auth to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[  114.297233] wlan0: authenticated

[  117.163405] wlan0: associate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[  117.171913] wlan0: RX AssocResp from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (capab=0x1431 status=0 aid=1)

[  117.180412] wlan0: associated

[  117.180799] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[  117.187180] wlan0: deauthenticating from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx by local choice (reason=3)    <<== wpa_state=4WAY_HANDSHAKE

[  117.248415] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  117.460410] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  117.460421] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  117.460479] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  117.460490] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  117.460501] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  117.460512] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  117.460522] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  118.872601] wlan0: authenticate with yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy

[  118.930030] wlan0: send auth to yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (try 1/3)

[  119.030387] wlan0: authenticated

[  119.064328] wlan0: associate with yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (try 1/3)

[  119.067377] wlan0: RX AssocResp from yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[  119.077076] wlan0: associated

[  119.077392] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[  119.078483] wlan0: deauthenticating from yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy by local choice (reason=3)

[  119.134340] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  119.286618] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  119.286629] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  119.286639] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  119.286648] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  119.286657] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  119.286666] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  119.286676] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  120.696566] wlan0: authenticate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz

[  120.740942] wlan0: send auth to zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 1/3)

[  120.742462] wlan0: authenticated

[  120.794091] wlan0: associate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 1/3)

[  120.797240] wlan0: RX AssocResp from zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[  120.811946] wlan0: associated

[  120.813564] wlan0: deauthenticating from zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz by local choice (reason=3)

[  120.816996] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[  120.891823] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  120.937748] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  120.937760] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  120.937772] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  120.937814] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  120.937824] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  120.937835] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  120.937844] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  140.587424] wlan0: authenticate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

[  140.638438] wlan0: send auth to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[  140.643291] wlan0: authenticated

[  140.689336] wlan0: associate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[  140.696488] wlan0: RX AssocResp from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (capab=0x1431 status=0 aid=1)

[  140.708835] wlan0: associated

[  140.710549] wlan0: deauthenticating from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx by local choice (reason=3)    <<== wpa_state=4WAY_HANDSHAKE

[  140.726182] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[  140.789640] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  140.829623] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  140.829634] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  140.829646] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  140.829658] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  140.829668] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  140.829678] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  140.829688] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  142.351966] wlan0: authenticate with yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy

[  142.404412] wlan0: send auth to yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (try 1/3)

[  142.407176] wlan0: authenticated

[  142.435149] wlan0: associate with yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (try 1/3)

[  142.438193] wlan0: RX AssocResp from yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[  142.449874] wlan0: associated

[  142.450050] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[  142.451995] wlan0: deauthenticating from yy:yy:yy:yy:yy:yy by local choice (reason=3)

[  142.521856] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  142.564112] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  142.564122] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  142.564133] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  142.564142] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  142.564152] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  142.564161] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  142.564401] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  142.897784] wlan0: authenticate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz

[  142.976775] wlan0: send auth to zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 1/3)

[  142.977862] wlan0: authenticated

[  143.006655] wlan0: associate with zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (try 1/3)

[  143.009792] wlan0: RX AssocResp from zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[  143.019370] wlan0: associated

[  143.019521] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AU

[  143.027408] wlan0: deauthenticating from zz:zz:zz:zz:zz:zz by local choice (reason=3)

[  143.086735] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  143.125054] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  143.125065] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  143.125077] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  143.125346] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  143.125356] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  143.125366] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  143.125376] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
```

lsusb -v shows the wifi card's details:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:3072 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT3072 Wireless Adapter

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x148f Ralink Technology, Corp.

  idProduct          0x3072 RT3072 Wireless Adapter

  bcdDevice            1.01

  iManufacturer           1 Ralink

  iProduct                2 802.11 n WLAN

  iSerial                 3 1.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           67

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              450mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           7

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              5 1.0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x05  EP 5 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x06  EP 6 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)
```

rfkill list all displays:

```
0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no
```

lsmod lists the following loaded modules:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

lttng_probe_workqueue     3127  0

lttng_probe_timer       7560  0

lttng_probe_statedump     6722  0

lttng_probe_skb         2146  0

lttng_probe_signal      3614  0

lttng_probe_sched       9745  0

lttng_probe_power       2080  0

lttng_probe_napi        1463  0

lttng_probe_module      3393  0

lttng_probe_kmem        7519  0

lttng_probe_jbd2        6428  0

lttng_probe_irq         2999  0

lttng_probe_ext4       26009  0

lttng_probe_block      12373  0

lttng_types             1080  0

lttng_ring_buffer_metadata_mmap_client     4601  0

lttng_ring_buffer_client_mmap_overwrite     7473  0

lttng_ring_buffer_client_mmap_discard     6626  0

lttng_ring_buffer_metadata_client     4597  0

lttng_ring_buffer_client_overwrite     7469  0

lttng_ring_buffer_client_discard     6622  0

lttng_tracer          211962  20 lttng_probe_workqueue,lttng_probe_timer,lttng_probe_statedump,lttng_probe_skb,lttng_probe_signal,lttng_probe_sched,lttng_probe_power,lttng_probe_napi,lttng_probe_module,lttng_probe_kmem,lttng_probe_jbd2,lttng_probe_irq,lttng_probe_ext4,lttng_probe_block,lttng_ring_buffer_metadata_mmap_client,lttng_ring_buffer_client_mmap_overwrite,lttng_ring_buffer_client_mmap_discard,lttng_ring_buffer_metadata_client,lttng_ring_buffer_client_overwrite,lttng_ring_buffer_client_discard

lttng_lib_ring_buffer    33502  7 lttng_ring_buffer_metadata_mmap_client,lttng_ring_buffer_client_mmap_overwrite,lttng_ring_buffer_client_mmap_discard,lttng_ring_buffer_metadata_client,lttng_ring_buffer_client_overwrite,lttng_ring_buffer_client_discard,lttng_tracer

lttng_statedump         4876  1 lttng_tracer

cdc_acm                12632  0

bridge                 35311  0

stp                     1462  1 bridge

sco                     6791  4

bnep                    7812  2

l2cap                  23586  3 bnep

bluetooth              42919  5 sco,bnep,l2cap

cgosdrv                17431  2

rt2800usb              11550  0

rt2800lib              41674  1 rt2800usb

crc_ccitt               1279  1 rt2800lib

rt2x00usb               9269  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00lib              31869  3 rt2800usb,rt2800lib,rt2x00usb

mmc_block               6332  2

mac80211              385923  3 rt2800lib,rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

cfg80211              139130  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

snd_hda_codec_analog    66626  1

compat                 28511  4 rt2800usb,rt2x00lib,mac80211,cfg80211

mt9m114                16706  2

serio_raw               3514  0

ov5640                 26108  0

snd_hda_intel          20323  2

i2c_isch                2811  0

snd_hda_codec          88166  2 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4677  1 snd_hda_codec

sdhci_pci               5380  0

sdhci                  12210  1 sdhci_pci

unicorn                34793  3

snd_pcm                59533  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

v4l2_common            14628  3 mt9m114,ov5640,unicorn

snd_timer              15689  1 snd_pcm

videodev               31375  5 mt9m114,ov5640,unicorn,v4l2_common

v4l1_compat            10795  1 videodev

snd                    46044  10 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

videobuf_dma_contig     4054  1 unicorn

videobuf_core          13842  2 unicorn,videobuf_dma_contig

snd_page_alloc          6603  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

WPA_Supplicant is set as a default runlevel service and, as rc-status -a output shows below, is running.:

```
Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                                                             [  started  ]

 bootprogress_25                                                                                     [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                                                           [  started  ]

 modules                                                                                             [  started  ]

 fsck                                                                                                [  started  ]

 root                                                                                                [  started  ]

 mtab                                                                                                [  started  ]

 localmount                                                                                          [  started  ]

 checkpart                                                                                           [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                                                              [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                                                            [  started  ]

 hostname                                                                                            [  started  ]

 sysklogd                                                                                            [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                              [  started  ]

 procfs                                                                                              [  started  ]

 bootprogress_50                                                                                     [  started  ]

 firmware-update                                                                                     [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                                [  started  ]

 bluetooth                                                                                           [  started  ]

 laser                                                                                               [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                [  started  ]

 connman                                                                                             [  started  ]

 bootprogress_75                                                                                     [  started  ]

 alfan                                                                                               [  started  ]

 urandom                                                                                             [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                                                        [  started  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 killprocs                                                                                           [  stopped  ]

 bootprogress_0                                                                                      [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                                                            [  stopped  ]

 savecache                                                                                           [  stopped  ]

 harakiri                                                                                            [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 dmesg                                                                                               [  started  ]

 udev                                                                                                [  started  ]

 devfs                                                                                               [  started  ]

 aldev-i2c                                                                                           [  started  ]

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                [  started  ]

 avahi-daemon                                                                                        [  started  ]

 wpa_supplicant                                                                                      [  started  ]

 crash-report-uploader                                                                               [  started  ]

 firewall_mode                                                                                       [  started  ]

 lircd                                                                                               [  started  ]

 lttng-sessiond                                                                                      [  started  ]

 naopathe                                                                                            [  started  ]

 pulseaudio                                                                                          [  started  ]

 naoqi                                                                                               [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                            [  started  ]

 nginx                                                                                               [  started  ]

 ofono                                                                                               [  started  ]

 proxydaemon                                                                                         [  started  ]

 qimessaging-json                                                                                    [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                      [  started  ]

 vsftpd                                                                                              [  started  ]

 local                                                                                               [  started  ]

 bootprogress_100                                                                                    [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                                                               [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                          [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual
```

rc-update -v gives:

```
            aldev-i2c |                       sysinit

                alfan | boot

            alsasound | boot

         avahi-daemon |      default

       avahi-dnsconfd |

            bluetooth | boot

             bootmisc | boot

       bootprogress_0 |              shutdown

     bootprogress_100 |      default

      bootprogress_25 | boot

      bootprogress_50 | boot

      bootprogress_75 | boot

            checkpart | boot

         checkpart.in |

              connman | boot

          consolefont |

 crash-report-uploader |      default

          crypto-loop |

                 dbus |      default

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dhcpd |

             dhcrelay |

                dmesg |                       sysinit

        firewall_mode |      default

      firmware-update | boot

                 fsck | boot

                 hald | boot

             harakiri |              shutdown

               hdparm |

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

              keymaps |

            killprocs |              shutdown

                laser | boot

                lircd |      default

                local |      default

           localmount | boot

        lttng-session |

       lttng-sessiond |      default

              modules | boot

             mount-ro |              shutdown

                 mtab | boot

             naopathe |      default

                naoqi |      default

               net.lo | boot

            net.wlan0 |

             netmount |      default

              network |

                nginx |      default

                 nscd |

           ntp-client |

                 ntpd |

              numlock |

                ofono |      default

              pciparm |

               procfs | boot

          proxydaemon |      default

           pulseaudio |      default

            pydoc-2.7 |

     qimessaging-json |      default

               rfcomm |

                 root | boot

               rsyncd |

            savecache |              shutdown

                 sshd | boot

          staticroute |

                 swap |

              swclock |

               sysctl | boot

                sysfs |

             sysklogd | boot

         termencoding | boot

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |

       udev-postmount |      default

              urandom | boot

               vsftpd |      default

       wpa_supplicant |      default
```

EDIT

ps x (no longer shows two instances of wpa_supplicant):

```
xxxx ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B -B -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0
```

I don't know why the -B parameter is included twice.

I just found that I have additional binary kernel modules in an 'updates' folder.  I've listed them below.  How would I enable them?

```
./modules/2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt/updates/net/wireless/lib80211_crypt_tkip.ko

./modules/2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt/updates/net/wireless/lib80211_crypt_wep.ko

./modules/2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt/updates/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

./modules/2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt/updates/net/wireless/lib80211.ko

./modules/2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt/updates/net/wireless/lib80211_crypt_ccmp.ko

./modules/2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt/updates/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

```

The drivers that I believe are in use are:

```
./modules/2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

./modules/2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt/kernel/net/wireless/lib80211.ko

./modules/2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt/kernel/net/802/stp.ko

./modules/2.6.33.9-rt31-aldebaran-rt/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

```

Removed, not relevant to problem:

emerge was not part of the installed OS on the robot, but I managed to migrate it, by copying files from a VM, and get it working on the robot.  Subsequently I was able to performed a sync, which on completion, suggested I update portage using emerge --oneshot portage.  When I tried to update, I was informed of a number of blocking dependency problems which I cannot resolve since the robot has some closed-source software that is essential to its operation.  When I tried installing net-wireless/wireless-tools-30_pre9, there appeared to be problems with either the package or my configuration of emerge ( I can supply additional info about this if relevant). 

----------------

[Moderator edit: Moved poster's self-response into main post, then deleted that self-response to return the thread to the unanswered list.

OP: Generally, if post length permits, you should edit extra information into your first post instead of replying to it.  Some users run a canned search for threads with zero replies as a way of finding posts to answer.  When you replied to yourself, you removed your thread from that list, even though you were not replying to announce that the thread was solved.  Thus, they would no longer see your thread on the list of unanswered threads.

-Hu]

THANKS!

----------

